# print on mugs



## AntStro (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I would like to know which way is the best way to make mugs, a mug press or a mug wrap. I have never done it before and would also like to the the process in using either the press or mug. thank you.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Anthony

I have never used a mug press so can only speak for the wraps.. but ill tell ya how i do them..

I have a total of 8 wraps.. I process 4 at a time in a toaster type oven.. 
So what i do.. is print up my 4 prints.. tape them with heat tape onto the mugs.. place the wraps around them and tighten.. place them upside down in a 400 degree oven for about 16 mins. 
when that time is up i take the mugs out.. take off the wraps ... now if you are using a hot peel paper you peel right away and place the mugs in a tub of room temp water.. to quickly cool the mugs and stop the sublimation process.. 

I usually use a cool peel paper so what i do is take the wraps off and pour water in the mugs.. to cool as quick as i can..

thats it.. while one batch is cooking i work on the other batch.. so i can actually get about 32 done in like an hour and 5 mins.


----------



## AntStro (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. Where can I find and how much is a wrap? I would love to give this a try.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

a mug wrap is the way to go at first...they cost about 20-25 USD and if you call most any sublimation supplier they probably have them..if not google 'cactus mug wrap' and you will find them. Cactus is a brand name of a wrap.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I've done mugs using both items and the wrap is good for one or two mugs but for 1 or 2 dozen the press is the way to go.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we only use a press. it takes about a minute to heat up and we can keep pretty busy with pressing them at about 3.5 minutes each. we can do about 15/hr that way. if we get to such a big volume that we cant do it that way we will buy another press.


----------



## ggi (Jul 4, 2008)

I just bought a mug press and the mugs come out beautiful! I have never done the wraps, but with my press, even though the mug is heated to 330 degrees, I can lift the mug out by the handle.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Mug presses are the best way to go, if you want consistent results. They don't take up much space and can be stowed away when not in use.*


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

After reading these replies, it sounds like mug wraps are actually faster than the mug press.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

In the way you can "bake" several at once.
It takes more time, like 15 minutes with wraps, while in a 
mug press it takes about 4 to 6 minutes.
So, if you have to do production, wraps are better, 
as for ones mug press in better.


----------



## Dwight09 (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are just starting out with decorating mugs, you should definitely check out this website.

Welcome to DecorateMugs.com!

It has a bunch of free info on sublimation and mugs. A few pages of instruction too.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

That was a good read. However, I'd like to know how many people are able to get $13 for an 11 oz. mug, when WalMart sells them for $9.42. I have no idea on their quality, except that the mugs are dishwasher safe. Personally, I refuse to shop at a WalMart, but unfortunately most people do buy their inferior products.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

mn shutterbug said:


> I'd like to know how many people are able to get $13 for an 11 oz. mug


Creativity, service & marketing.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

mn shutterbug said:


> That was a good read. However, I'd like to know how many people are able to get $13 for an 11 oz. mug, when WalMart sells them for $9.42. I have no idea on their quality, except that the mugs are dishwasher safe. Personally, I refuse to shop at a WalMart, but unfortunately most people do buy their inferior products.


I charge 11.99 per mug for one at a time with pick up in 1 hour Walmart don't do that here. Plus take a little time and make sure that they know about other services that you offer. Contact all photo club and school clubs. people don't want to wait they want it now because they really wanted the item yesterday.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selzler said:


> I charge 11.99 per mug for one at a time with pick up in 1 hour Walmart don't do that here.


That would work if you have a store front.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

When deciding between mug wraps and a mug press... you may want to consider the upfront cost. Mug wraps are less expensive up front. Mug presses seem to last forever. If you do decide to go w/ mug wraps, I suggest that you do not use your cooking oven.


----------



## Ink_Designz (Mar 24, 2009)

I have printed on a press and as matter of fact have 2 i know longer use and have also printed own decals for mugs

i prefer the mug press as for people normally just want one color
Autoroll is name brand i have.

I have also printed on a 2 color where the ink was wax and the screen were made of wire mesh and would heat up allowing u to melt ink right on screen and print. With the mug being cold ink would dry instantly and mug would move forward for second color same process.
Never seen with more then that.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seem where some members use a toaster oven. I suppose it has to be a "convection" toaster oven?


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

We do a lot of one out mugs and small orders on the fly. For that the press is a must have. I think it may depend on exactly what your intended market is. Big orders that you fill next day or later, maybe the wraps, smaller orders that are ready faster, then maybe the press. I have used both, and truthfully cannot remember where my wraps are.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Tallyplayer said:


> We do a lot of one out mugs and small orders on the fly. For that the press is a must have. I think it may depend on exactly what your intended market is. Big orders that you fill next day or later, maybe the wraps, smaller orders that are ready faster, then maybe the press. I have used both, and truthfully cannot remember where my wraps are.


I agree. 

And wraps can allow a better top to bottom coverage if the mug is a good quality and fairly straight up/down. One way to cut down on time with wraps is to put maybe 4 up in the oven, but not a good solution if you are working live retail in "real time" with customers waiting, for that you need a press.

I have the Mug Pro Plus from Novachrome, it has 2 "satellites" for plates and an additional mug station. I don't think they make it any longer. Not using it as much since I'm not doing live retail anymore.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We have a few wraps, but as Mike said they take awhile to use. If you're doing alot of mugs at once they work fine.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the USA made Geo Knight mug press. I have printed close to 1000 mugs and just recently had to replace the rubber pad. It's been good for me. I don't mind doing one at a time whether I have 1 to do or 72 to do.

Wow, just noticed how old this thread was. I was asking lots of questions back then.


----------

